# We found our breeder!



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I am so excited!!!! After talking to almost 25 different breeders in the past week,some of them twice. I feel it is safe to say we have found our baby girl! I already sent the deposit off to hold her until she is ready to go. Which is between 12-16 weeks. She is only 3 weeks old right now, but Buttons is her Mama! So I am sure she is going to be just as gorgeous! :yahoo: I can't wait to drive up to TN to get her!!! Now, if I can just be patient until then!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Congrats!!!  Now you're going to have to tell us who the breeder is, since you mentioned it LOL


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 5 2009, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858602


> I am so excited!!!! After talking to almost 25 different breeders in the past week,some of them twice. I feel it is safe to say we have found our baby girl! I already sent the deposit off to hold her until she is ready to go. Which is between 12-16 weeks. She is only 3 weeks old right now, but Buttons is her Mama! So I am sure she is going to be just as gorgeous! :yahoo: I can't wait to drive up to TN to get her!!! Now, if I can just be patient until then![/B]


Is it Janet from Phlick's? I got Nikki from Janet.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love, love Butttons! That is one beautiful dog. I hope your little one looks just like her and you will have one gorgeous pup. You are getting her from Phlicks?? I told Janet that if she ever sold Buttons, I wanted her........like she would sell her!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 5 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858610


> I love, love Butttons! That is one beautiful dog. I hope your little one looks just like her and you will have one gorgeous pup. You are getting her from Phlicks?? I told Janet that if she ever sold Buttons, I wanted her........like she would sell her!!! Congratulations!!!!![/B]


Buttons is one of my most favorite maltese of all time! :wub:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Yep, from Janet at Phlicks!! Isn't Buttons simply gorgeous!? She has the most kissable puppy face,lol It was really, really hard to decide. (I had my kids help of course) Because I seen quite a few that had similar looks to them. All GORGEOUS! But, I kept coming back to Buttons and I kept contacting Janet and I just love her! She is an awesome lady, answered all my questions and made me feel real comfortable and I know I made the right choice. I just can't wait to get our Delilah Rose. :wub: Soon as she sends me some pics I will share!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Congrats. I hope all works out well for you, and your family.

Deb and Gang


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 5 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858613


> Yep, from Janet at Phlicks!! Isn't Buttons simply gorgeous!? She has the most kissable puppy face,lol It was really, really hard to decide. (I had my kids help of course) Because I seen quite a few that had similar looks to them. All GORGEOUS! But, I kept coming back to Buttons and I kept contacting Janet and I just love her! She is an awesome lady, answered all my questions and made me feel real comfortable and I know I made the right choice. I just can't wait to get our Delilah Rose. :wub: Soon as she sends me some pics I will share!![/B]


Which other breeders were you deciding between, just curious.  Janet is a great lady and was very helpful to me when I was puppy searching!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 5 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858613


> Yep, from Janet at Phlicks!! Isn't Buttons simply gorgeous!? She has the most kissable puppy face,lol It was really, really hard to decide. (I had my kids help of course) Because I seen quite a few that had similar looks to them. All GORGEOUS! But, I kept coming back to Buttons and I kept contacting Janet and I just love her! She is an awesome lady, answered all my questions and made me feel real comfortable and I know I made the right choice. I just can't wait to get our Delilah Rose. :wub: Soon as she sends me some pics I will share!![/B]


Congrats!!!! May you all have a long, healthy, happy life together! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 5 2009, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858618


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 5 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858613





> Yep, from Janet at Phlicks!! Isn't Buttons simply gorgeous!? She has the most kissable puppy face,lol It was really, really hard to decide. (I had my kids help of course) Because I seen quite a few that had similar looks to them. All GORGEOUS! But, I kept coming back to Buttons and I kept contacting Janet and I just love her! She is an awesome lady, answered all my questions and made me feel real comfortable and I know I made the right choice. I just can't wait to get our Delilah Rose. :wub: Soon as she sends me some pics I will share!![/B]


Which other breeders were you deciding between, just curious.  Janet is a great lady and was very helpful to me when I was puppy searching!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Other than Janet, other three I was considering was Jamiks Maltese(Mikes a great guy, he has one of Bonnie's girls) , Jacob Maltese, Rosemont Maltese, But I talked to way more.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats! Janet and I are friends and I had a good experience with her when I got Nikki.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

*CONGRATS!!!* :biggrin: 

Buttons is gorgeous! I can't wait to see how pretty Delilah Rose is! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats!
I wish you all the best! :biggrin:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations!! I can't wait to see photos of her once she's home. I'm glad it all worked out for you!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah! Congratulations :biggrin: I am so happy for you. Sounds like you have made a really great decision. arty:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics of Miss Delilah Rose - love the name! :wub:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

:smheat: Whew! I am SO glad you decided on a great breeder. Congrats! and I can't wait to see pics of her when you get her.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 5 2009, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858602


> I am so excited!!!! After talking to almost 25 different breeders in the past week,some of them twice. I feel it is safe to say we have found our baby girl! I already sent the deposit off to hold her until she is ready to go. Which is between 12-16 weeks. She is only 3 weeks old right now, but Buttons is her Mama! So I am sure she is going to be just as gorgeous! :yahoo: I can't wait to drive up to TN to get her!!! Now, if I can just be patient until then![/B]


See? I told you that your baby was out there!  

Congratulations!!!! :biggrin: 

Sheila


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (yorkieville @ Dec 6 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858997


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 5 2009, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858602





> I am so excited!!!! After talking to almost 25 different breeders in the past week,some of them twice. I feel it is safe to say we have found our baby girl! I already sent the deposit off to hold her until she is ready to go. Which is between 12-16 weeks. She is only 3 weeks old right now, but Buttons is her Mama! So I am sure she is going to be just as gorgeous! :yahoo: I can't wait to drive up to TN to get her!!! Now, if I can just be patient until then![/B]


See? I told you that your baby was out there!  

Congratulations!!!! :biggrin: 

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


TY girls! I am so excited and I can hardly wait until Janet calls me and tells me I can come and get her!!! I am not a very a patient person. It will be fun, as the route to her house is the route we take to get to Chickamauga and Rock City. We go there frequently, so it will be a week-end road trip for sure!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures!

Linda


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 6 2009, 06:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859028


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Dec 6 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858997





> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 5 2009, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858602





> I am so excited!!!! After talking to almost 25 different breeders in the past week,some of them twice. I feel it is safe to say we have found our baby girl! I already sent the deposit off to hold her until she is ready to go. Which is between 12-16 weeks. She is only 3 weeks old right now, but Buttons is her Mama! So I am sure she is going to be just as gorgeous! :yahoo: I can't wait to drive up to TN to get her!!! Now, if I can just be patient until then![/B]


See? I told you that your baby was out there!  

Congratulations!!!! :biggrin: 

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]




TY girls! I am so excited and I can hardly wait until Janet calls me and tells me I can come and get her!!! I am not a very a patient person. It will be fun, as the route to her house is the route we take to get to Chickamauga and Rock City. We go there frequently, so it will be a week-end road trip for sure!
[/B][/QUOTE]

When you go to Janet's, please give Chaos a big hug from Nikki and me. Chaos is Nikki's mom!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Girlfriend, after ALL you and your family have been through, you deserve the best....and clearly, that's what you're getting. Warmest congratulations and we can't wait to hear all about your new baby and everything precious she does in her new forever home. Won't be long now---just collect all your supplies and get "nesting" , Mommy.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (almitra @ Dec 7 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859213


> Girlfriend, after ALL you and your family have been through, you deserve the best....and clearly, that's what you're getting. Warmest congratulations and we can't wait to hear all about your new baby and everything precious she does in her new forever home. Won't be long now---just collect all your supplies and get "nesting" , Mommy. [/B]



I guess being at Petsmart on the weekends is going to be my demise from now until she arrives. She will have the finest wardrobe. I use to laugh at all the women that came in, dressing up their dogs, posing them with the outfits on. I'm gonna be one now! My husband is sitting here laughing at me, shaking his head. He thinks I've gone loco on this puppy stuff. :wacko1:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

You go as _LOCO_ as you want to! LOL!!!!


----------

